
How I F@#ked Up My Startup Dream - rezist808
http://mystartupland.com/how-i-fked-up-my-startup-dream/
======
pavornyoh
Interesting read. This re-enforces the theory that don't start a company just
because.. The writer stated they didn't have any clear idea as to what they
wanted to work on. why did they choose that particular idea? A bit of an
insight into the thought process as to how they arrived at that conclusion
would have been good.

~~~
icej
I'm the author of the article, just found out that someone posted the article
here.

To answer your question, the idea was somewhat clear (perhaps not the best).
However the reason behind starting the company was not clear, which, after
months now of thinking about it, also contributed to failure. As you rightly
point out, don't start a company just because... that's never going to end up
well.

------
MrBunny
I would be interested to find out what the product was and how it evolved over
time.

~~~
icej
The product was a marketplace where people/businesses could book musicians
directly. If you are curious to know, we started locally in Germany and then
expanded to EU mainly. We got few bookings in, but nothing that really
translated into real traction. The situation created a "panic factor" where we
started focusing on the wrong metrics, instead of thinking how to pivot to get
the right traction.

